# Suggestions for a 15k card - Sapphire HD 7850?



## Vignesh B (May 27, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT
while naming the company and model) 
Ans:  Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 650W 
2. What is your budget? 
Ans: 15k
3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1920X1080 Gaming with medium to high details 
4. What are your current computer
specifications? 
Ans: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
Intel Core i5-750
2X2 GB DDR3 @ 1333 Mhz
Zotac Ge-Force 9600GT


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Hmmm..i have a big doubt.Even i have the same Power supply .I think 6850 will do fine.Or let someone else confirm if 7850 will work with your PSU. 
If I5 power consumption is lesser than my AMD 965.Then It will do 
Yes power consumption is lesser.I guess you can fit 7850/6870
OT:
Where do you live in mlore ?


----------



## harshatiyya (May 27, 2012)

lol. akki its a 650W PSU ffs.  you are doubting whether 7850 will run on it? ridiculous. 

it can run it flawlessly. and wait for msi 7850 power edition if u can.. it even surpassed 7970 in some benchs.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 27, 2012)

The psu can power the gpu, even a nice 520w can power it. but the cm extreme series is not that good. It is not good for long run! If possible change the psu.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 27, 2012)

I am running this card on Corsair VX550W...


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> lol. akki its a 650W PSU ffs.  you are doubting whether 7850 will run on it? ridiculous.
> 
> it can run it flawlessly. and wait for msi 7850 power edition if u can.. it even surpassed 7970 in some benchs.



The PSU is bad.All reviews of it say it is under powered

Even i was suggested of getting a low powered card.As My CM can give good power to A 6850

an-cooler-master-extreme-power-plus-600w-support-hd-6670-hd-6750-gts-450


----------



## ico (May 27, 2012)

CM GX650 review. HARDOCP - Conclusion - Cooler Master GX 650W Power Supply Review

Extreme Power Plus 650w is even worse.

 On CoolerMaster (refresh)

Strongly advisable to change your PSU as well.


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

Get a HD 6870/GTX 560 TI + a good 450-500W psu-3.5k


----------



## blademast3r (May 27, 2012)

I just bought a HIS hd 7850. From all the research I have done It seems like you dont need a non-reference cooler to OC decent amounts. You can easily reach 1GHZ on the stock cooler. And I use a single monitor setup so I'm happy with it. I would highly recommend this card.


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

The PSU OP owns is a freaking 650W.. CM's EPP series are absolute ~censored~ but still guys don't forget that 7850 consumes as little as 106watts, nvidia claims 9600GT on max. load would consume max. 95watts.. so if you do the maths he needs extra 11watts.. How the hell his PSU couldn't handle a 7850? 


```
*www.guru3d.com/article/amd-radeon-hd-7850-and-7870-review/7
```

^here you see the max. load was 256watts, and his CPU was overclocked and its a x58 rig! Those who are telling to get new PSU, do they mean that the 650W PSU the op uses is not even 40% efficient?


----------



## funskar (May 27, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> I am running this card on Corsair VX550W...



Don;t compare corsair psu's wid cm..
Extreme is worst range of psu's from cm..
Silent n real series r only good..


----------



## saikiasunny (May 27, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> The PSU OP owns is a freaking 650W.. CM's EPP series are absolute ~censored~ but still guys don't forget that 7850 consumes as little as 106watts, nvidia claims 9600GT on max. load would consume max. 95watts.. so if you do the maths he needs extra 11watts.. How the hell his PSU couldn't handle a 7850?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



you are right, it can power the rig, no problem in there. But the thing is, you can't tell when it will go bad, it won't give you warnings, and will damage your components before you know. And you don't want your 15k gpu to go bam or do you . So better invest in a new psu.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for your replies. 
I think I would go with a new PSU too, can't risk my rig! 
Can you suggest some decent PSU in the 3.5k range?

@serpent16 - I live in Chillimbi. What about you?


----------



## theserpent (May 27, 2012)

This PSU
+ 6870/GTA 560 OR 6850


]Shivbagh


----------



## saikiasunny (May 27, 2012)

So a 7850+seasonic s12 520w will be really good. Instead of spending 3.6k on a cx500, get the seasonic at near about 3.7k. The one at Flipkart is overpriced.


----------

